
Show HN: GitHub repo for my book examples - mark_l_watson
I opened the git repo for my new book yesterday: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mark-watson&#x2F;power-java<p>Mostly machine learning, NLP, linked data, knowlege management, etc.<p>If you enjoy the code examples then please consider buying the eBook https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;powerjava&#x2F;
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off submitting the link
and then adding your text as a comment to the thread.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks, I didn't know that. I usually update my eBooks a month after I release
them, incorporating suggestions from readers, so I will repost in a month.

------
lambdafunc
[https://github.com/mark-watson/power-java](https://github.com/mark-
watson/power-java)
[https://leanpub.com/powerjava/](https://leanpub.com/powerjava/)

